# Scope for Henry .22



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I purchased a Henry .22 for varmit control. Either going to shoot shorts or CB’s. Any recommendation on decent scope that isn’t too expensive. I do have a bass pro gift card for $50. 
I also have a old Weaver B4, 3/4” on a old BB gun that doesn’t work. Could that be a option?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Where are you located?


NW, Ohio


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Vortex makes a great scope. I would recommend looking into one of there’s. Or cabelas they do make a house brand that is a very good optic. I believe cabelas / bass pro shop gift cards interchangeable


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The distance you are going to shoot with described ammo, about any scope will work. I would look at low end 4x. Maybe Simmons or Bushnell. Less bells and whistles the better for your purposes.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

You get what you pay for...glass, in my mind is just as important as the gun.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Any 4x scope (bass pro or cabela brand) would work great. If you want to go old school, peep sights work well for quick acquisition on varmints.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

G-Patt said:


> Any 4x scope (bass pro or cabela brand) would work great. If you want to go old school, peep sights work well for quick acquisition on varmints.


Yes a $700 scope is not necessary to shoot varmits around property with CBs and Shorts. $50 should get you what you need. Fixed low power aren’t affected by parallax as much as high magnification and variable powers. Also generally the lower the power the bigger the field of view. This isn’t true for compact series scopes.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I would love to have a golden boy, Henry, but they’re really expensive


----------

